#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-04-14
* vojtech_t changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz-meeting to: Kanál pro online setkávání české komunity Ubuntu | Podpora pro Ubuntu se nachází v kanále #ubuntu-cz | Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 14.3. 20:00 SELČ | Log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* vojtech_t changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz-meeting to: Kanál pro online setkávání české komunity Ubuntu | Podpora pro Ubuntu se nachází v kanále #ubuntu-cz | Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 14.4. 20:00 SELČ | Log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<TomasBrincil> ping
<Chinese_soup> pong
<TomasBrincil> 200 OK
<vojtech_t> seš tu brzo
<TomasBrincil> nemůžu se dočkat :D
<TomasBrincil> popravdě jsem tu vždy, když jsem online, mám to by default v pidginovi :)
<Amynka> lol
<TomasBrincil> ? :D
<potocek_> už? :-)
<h00ked> uz daaavno :D
<potocek_> :-D
<vojtech_t> "Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 14.4. 20:00 SELČ" -- čtěte topic
<h00ked> od osmi az ne?
<TomasBrincil> ano od osmi :)
<TomasBrincil> Ale je tu dost nedočkavců koukám :D
<h00ked> debaty pred startem jsou vzdycky nejlepsi :-)
<TomasBrincil> No minule byly debaty nejlepší po konci :D
<TomasBrincil> respektive konec nebyl :D
<TomasBrincil> ale logy se stejně radši dochovaly jen z té "plodnější" části
<h00ked> mno... abych se priznal, tak ja si ten konec moc nepamatuju, ale pry sme tu s amynkou... :D
<TomasBrincil> pšt :D
<vojtech_t> tak hlavne nezapominejte, ze tentokrat se loguje vse, porad a na ubuntí server ;)
<vojtech_t> dela to takovy ten nenapadny "uzivatel" jmenem ubuntulog2
<h00ked> ok, dneska se budu chovat slusne :-)
* vojtech_t changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz-meeting to: Kanál pro online setkávání české komunity Ubuntu | Podpora pro Ubuntu se nachází v kanále #ubuntu-cz | Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 14.4. 20:00 SELČ | Log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Program: 1. Ubuntu Global Jam; 2. LinuxExpo/OSCon; 3. Slogany a hesla na plakát; 4. Český videocast o Ubuntu/Linuxu
<_hubert_> Zdravím. :) Trochu dřív, abych pak nezapomněl...
<kendy1991> zdravim vas :)
<_hubert_> kendy1991, Taktéž. :)
<kendy1991> btw kdo z vas uz ma 11.04?
<_hubert_> kendy1991, Nestraš...
<pawlikvit> Kdo z vás plánuje jet na Ubuntu Relase Party?
<TomasBrincil> Já ;o)
<TomasBrincil> Praha
<TomasBrincil> vlakem, autem - pokud se najde více lidí
<h00ked> vlakem :-)
<TomasBrincil> odkud? Cesta nám bude víc utíkat, když pojedem najednou ;o)
<_hubert_> Budu tiše závidět doma. :(
<TomasBrincil> _hubert_: Jakto?
<_hubert_> TomasBrincil, No, s mými 15 lety toho moc nenacestuji..
<Tadeas_Parik> no mluvili jsme o tom s Martinem a pojedem vlakem, pendolinem, jinak berem si od pátku hotel
<kendy1991> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc8Q3lIRpT4&feature=related jak se nastavuje tohle menu aby nebylo pres celou obrazovku? Diky
<TomasBrincil> _hubert_: To si myslím, že není takový problém ;o)
<TomasBrincil> kendy1991: Tohle není kanál podpory.
<_hubert_> TomasBrincil, No, jak pro koho..
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: no z prahy pojedu :-)
<qwebirc8196> ?
<_hubert_> kendy1991, Hmm, nekliká on do pravého spodního rohu?
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: Bylo by fajn se teda nějak domluvit, pokud bys měl zájem :)
<h00ked> Tadeas_Parik: hotel? ze bych se pridal? :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: zajem? ja uz jsem domluveny se znamymi v ove a tesine a regnuty na sraz, takze ja jedu kazdopadne :-)
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: To zní fajn, takže opouštím od myšlenky, že bych jel autem. Zkusím sehnat ubytování u někoho. Jel bych s vámi :)
<roumen> dobrý večer
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: když si to zaplatíš :-D
<h00ked> Tadeas_Parik: no tak jasne
<supersasho> roumen: dufam ze tu nebudu ziadne kecy od teba :-D
<h00ked> ale hlavne to nesmi byt hotel veronika na mirovem namesti, tam nesmim :D
<_hubert_> :D
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: tak Martin jede s manželkou, čili budou bydlet spolu, tak se můžeš přidat ke mně a můžem bydlet spolu, cca 4-5 stovek na noc
<h00ked> Tadeas_Parik: jj neni problem
<roumen> uvidíme ;)
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: To je jedna finská :D
<h00ked> ja z finske vyrostl, dospel sem k morganovi :D
<TomasBrincil> xDD
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: :-D, ale podrobnosti proberem teď v sobotu, bude toho víc, musíme probrat i další věci, viz to Expo
<roumen> nikdo vevyroste z finsky.. jen si to preje a mysli
<TomasBrincil> OMG, jsme ještě nezačali a už se to zvrhává :D
<h00ked> jo vidis expo... kvuli tomu sem sem blastne prisel :D
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: Jak tam dostaneme tu mašinu už víme?
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: takže v sobotu to rozřešíme, kdo jak bude bydlet... ale já jdu každopádně na hotel
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: No ty máš stálý příjem. Pro mě bude cashkiller už ta cesta :-/
<h00ked> tak ja se teda jeste behem zitrka poradne domluvim s kamoskou, mozna bych jel k ni do tesina, ale zalezi jakou bude mit naladu - zenska... :D
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: to pořešíme... jízdenku pořídíme nějakou hromadnou, když to půjde
<TomasBrincil> BTW: pokud pálíte dnešní daily_build, tak si ušetřete CDčka, nejde z toho instalovat. Ale vydaná Beta1 vypadá naprosto luxusně!
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: jj, už víme, ale k vyzvednutí bude až ten den v osm ráno :-(
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: Jo to by bylo fajn ^^
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: A jak pošéfíme převoz? Já pojedu vlakem, budeš autem?
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: Nebo pěšky? xDD
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: beta1 mam na serveru hned od vydani, ale jeste sem se k ni nedostal :D
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: nebudu, protože bych nemohl na pivo :-D večer to odveze manželka Martina... ráno to hodím do krosny, je to 3 stanice
<ajtak69> já nebýt z druhý strany republiky a mít prachy tak se taky zůčastním :)
<h00ked> ale kazdopadne na sraz ji nahodim na ntb
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: takže mi někdo přijdete naproti, potáhnu ještě svůj notebook
<_hubert_> ajtak69, já jsem odtam 50 kiláků a mám smůlu..
<TomasBrincil> Tadeas_Parik: Podrobnosti domluvíme v sobotu. Nebude to problém.
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: jo a stavím teď doma server, tak to v sobotu s tebou budu potřebovat probrat... ;-)
<TomasBrincil> _hubert_: To je velká škoda! Zkus najít někoho ochotného v okolí kdo používá ubuntu a přijeďte spolu ;o)
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: btw koukal sem ze se jde pak i do hospy? Mam jednu fajn hospodu na stodolni, mam tam zname :-)
<WKate> Ahoj
<TomasBrincil> Ahoj ;o)
<h00ked> WKate: tak preci jenom :-)
<WKate> Jen si tu hodim nick
<WKate> Jsem u stareho
<_hubert_> TomasBrincil, ani nevíš, jak bych rád.. Moc rád, ale jsem široko daleko jediný, kdo Ubuntu používá... A rodiče jsou k této mé vášni slepí..
<plastique> nazdar
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: jj, hospoda určitě bude :-)
<TomasBrincil> _hubert_: To je hodně velká škoda :(
<plastique> pokud neznáte můj nick, jsem Vlasta Ott :-) nechci tu být natajno ;)
<h00ked> takze ja pujdu do Bastily a.. :D
<TomasBrincil> Já jsem Mark, budeme ti věřit ;o)
<_hubert_> TomasBrincil, Je. Je, ale co já vím, třeba budu mít štěstí a rodiče povolí.. Pak bych ovšem musel sehnat ubytování a kdovíco ještě..
<plastique> byl jsem dneska domluvit tu školu, tak to asi povykládám, až se začne...
<stibto132> mam nejake divne kodovani, nevite kde to prenastavit? (zIRC)
<TomasBrincil> plastique: Asi nebudu jediný kdo bude mít otázku až to začne, kde se nechat levně ubytovat. Škola? Nějaká ubytovna v okolí?
<Tadeas_Parik> plastique: jj, počítám že se to oficiálně uvede a řekne se i program jaký bude... už jsme to s Vojtou řešili
<h00ked> no jdu delat dist-upgrade na betu, drzte palce :D
<TomasBrincil> Předpokládám stejný průběh jako minule :)
<Tadeas_Parik> plastique: myslím tu Ostravu
<plastique> TomasBrincil, no, to je věc, o které nic nevím.. ale koleje jsou nedaleko, bude třeba zjistit, jaké jsou možnosti
<plastique> Tadeas_Parik, jj rozumím
<stibto132> nevíte jak zmenit kodovani?
<TomasBrincil> T: -10min ;o)
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: je to na Twitteru?
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: mně to zase nějak nepremává
<TomasBrincil> ano je, hlásil jsem v 19:2něco že za půl hoďky začínáme :)
<brumla> je to tam ;)
<TomasBrincil> ještě tam hodim něco za pět minut :) Ale nechce se mi moc spamovat fb
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: tam už to je, jako poslední post, tak to by snad mělo stačit...
<plastique> Tadeas_Parik, přišel jsem díky twitteru ;)
<brumla> to jsme dva :)
<brumla> jinak bych na to zapomnel :)
<TomasBrincil> Odkud jste se o nás dozvěděli? [forum/facebook/twitter/blog/...]
<plastique> twitter
<brumla> twitter
<_hubert_> Twitter.
<ajtak69> všude :)
<h00ked> z minuleho meetingu
<h00ked> :D
<kendy1991> twitter
<qwebirc2226> tw
<freax> hvezdy
<_hubert_> Nevíte, jestli umí gmaps i autobusy apod?
<Los> twitter
<kanus> Zdravím ;)
<supersasho> irc #ubuntu-cz kde to vojta dnes spomenul :-D
<supersasho> kanus: nazdar
<_hubert_> Nejedete na relase party někdo od Opavy a okolí?
<TomasBrincil> Tak jsem tweetnul poslední výzvu :)
<qwebirc15905> Ehm... lze nějak změnit nickname při přihlášení přes toho webového klienta?
<Dombie> Dobrý večer
<TomasBrincil> Dobrý večer :)
<ajtak69> prozradim tajemství (ten dotyčnej mě asi mít rád nebude :-D ) máme tady návštěvu - jednoho MACkaře :)
<TomasBrincil> Počkej až přijde Vojta, ani se neptej co používá on :D
<h00ked> tak mam imac no... :D
<plastique> _hubert_, já, snad nás bude víc
<qwebirc2226> aspon tu tedy nejsem sam :))
<ajtak69> :-D
<_hubert_> plastique, Odkavad konkrétně?
<h00ked> ale na macbooku mam ubuntu :D
<vojtech_t> zdravim, uz jsem tady taky
<vojtech_t> ahoj vlasto
<plastique> zdar zdar
<plastique> _hubert_, z Opy, Nákladní
<_hubert_> plastique, A víš, kde jsou Kobeřice? :D
<potocek_> 19:59
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: nezapomeneš na tu wiki? :-)
<TomasBrincil> t - 20s
<TomasBrincil> t - 10s
<TomasBrincil> 5
<TomasBrincil> 4
<TomasBrincil> 3
<TomasBrincil> 2
<TomasBrincil> 1
<TomasBrincil> Vojto máš slovo :D
<vojtech_t> tak máme osm
<vojtech_t> ale ještě počkáme na opozdilce :)
<plastique> _hubert_, matně tuším 8-)
<_hubert_> plastique, Tak odtam jsem. :D Blízko Bolatic, Strahovic, Štěpánkovic..
<TomasBrincil> Co máme dnes v plánu:
<TomasBrincil> 1) Ubuntu Global Jam - ohlédnutí
<TomasBrincil> 2) LinuxExpo/OSCon - pozvánka na akci
<TomasBrincil> 3) Ubuntu Release Party Natty - plán akce
<TomasBrincil> 4) Slogany a hesla na plakát - shrnutí minulé diskuse a diskuse na fóru
<TomasBrincil> 5) Český videocast o Ubuntu/Linuxu - diskuse - http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,55266.0.html
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: ve 20:05 začnem?
<vojtech_t> jo, už je nás tu celkem dost
<vojtech_t> tak, já myslím, že můžeme začít
<vojtech_t> je nás tu opět hodně, to je moc dobře
<vojtech_t> jsem rád, že se to takhle udrželo
<vojtech_t> témata už před chvílí poslal TomasBrincil; kromě toho jsou také v topicu
<qwebirc22443> Zdravím ve spol
<qwebirc22443> ek
<vojtech_t> ačkoli jste již byli upozorněni při vstupu, rád bych znovu zopakoval, že celá tahle místnost je veřejně logována na irclogs.ubuntu.com, takže se nepište něco, co nechcete aby bylo veřejně přístupné
<vojtech_t> log nemáme možnost kontrolovat ani upravovat
<vojtech_t> nějaké dotazy?
<qwebirc15905> Lze změnit nick, pokud jsem přihlášen přes webové rozhraní? :)
<qwebirc32941> jo, to by me taky zajimalo...
<Yrwein>  /nick nove_jmeno
<qwebirc2226> thx
<maniak_me> dík
<janik> aha, no já jsem se radši mezitím připojil přes Konversation
<maniak_me> asi vydrzime, vsichni si zacnou menit nick :)))))
<vojtech_t> záplava změn se nekoná
<vojtech_t> takže myslím, že můžeme začít
<vojtech_t> bodem číslo 1 je dnes ohlédnutí za Ubuntu Global Jamem - akcí, kterou jsme minulý týden pořádali v Praze
<vojtech_t> TomasBrincil: vezmes si to na starost?
<TomasBrincil> Můžu :)
<TomasBrincil> Ubuntu Global Jam → UGJ proběhl 2.dubna
<TomasBrincil> prostory nám laskavě poskytl brmlab.cz
<TomasBrincil> čekali jsme vyšší účast, ale i tak jsme poznali nové členy ;o)
<TomasBrincil> Tady jsou podrobnosti: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,54644.0.html
<TomasBrincil> Asi nemá cenu rekapitulovat přesné dění. Jen zopakuji, že šlo o komunitní akci.
<TomasBrincil> Akci kde komunita děla pro komunitu.
<TomasBrincil> Vojta nám ukázal jak překládat aplikace.
<TomasBrincil> Jak dokumentovat na naší wiki.
<sesivany> TomasBrincil: kdy bude dalsi?
<vojtech_t> sesivany: asi zase až na podzim
<TomasBrincil> Vše jsme si vyzkoušeli a snad jsme si odnesli i něco víc, protože byla skvělá atmosféra.
<TomasBrincil> Registrovaných (nepovinně) bylo 15 lidí sešlo se nás 8,9?
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: ale bylo to spíš neformální, ale fajn :-)
<TomasBrincil> Určitě to bylo neformální, o tom žádná. Ale doufám, že to bylo jen ku prospěchu věci.
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: škoda jen, že nebylo více nových tváří...
<TomasBrincil> Máš někde Tadeáši fotky? Plácni sem link prosím :)
<sesivany> musíte něco udělat i v Brně.
<ajtak69> ta webka byla dobrej nápad :)
<TomasBrincil> Jinak probíhal stream, takže bylo možné nějakým způsobem komunikovat s lidmi kteří neměli šanci se zúčastnit osobně.
<Michael2009> jo to byla chvili jsem se koukal akurat to bolo chvilami slabo pocut
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: všechny fotky jsou na Ubuntím facebooku
<vojtech_t> Michael2009: prenos sel pres mobil :)
<Michael2009> aha tak uz chapu :D
<sesivany> mimochodem dojdete v úterý na Distro Party?
<vojtech_t> sesivany: expo (a tedy i distro party) je druhý bod programu
<TomasBrincil> To bude ode mě asi všechno, Vojto pokračuj :D
<vojtech_t> já bych se napřed zeptal jestli jsou k Jamu nějaké dotazy
<Michael2009> Jo inac nemate ten stream niekde nahraty a zaveseny na netu ak hej rad by som si ho pozrel .Dakujem
<Tadeas_Parik> ad ty fotky... další odkazy jsou tady http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,54644.25.html
<_hubert_> Snad možná co to je..? O:)
<brumla> jsou v planu i Jamy napr. v Brne nebo Ostrave?
<Kedrigern> Dotaz přímo ne. Chtěl bych všem za Jam poděkovat, byla to zajímavá, příjemná akce. Člověk se něco naučit, mohl někomu pomoci a vše zcela svobodně nenuceně. Opravdu super.
<TomasBrincil> brumla: To záleží na lidech v okolí :)
<vojtech_t> je to o tom kdo kde co zorganizuje
<brumla> ok, diky
<vojtech_t> Tomáš se toho v Praze bezva chytil a všechno pěkně zařídil
<sesivany> v Brně by se dalo něco zorganizovat s LvB.
<vojtech_t> největší problém je nějaké vhodné místo -- chce to klid, elektřinu a internet a to jen tak někde není
<sesivany> my teď máme v pátek něco jako UGJ právě v rámci LvB.
<ajtak69> u někoho kdo má velkej byt ne ?:-D
<TomasBrincil> Určitě není problém další Jamy uspořádat. Rád pomůžu/pomůžeme s přípravou programu.
<Kedrigern> Mohl bych poskytnout své specificiké kontakty (ochotné pomoc, se zkušenostmi s organizováním akcí) kterémukoliv krajskému městu.
<vojtech_t> já klidně taky rád přijedu a pomůžu, ale musí se té organizace chytnout někdo místní -- z Prahy se akce třeba v Plzni organizují docela blbě
<TomasBrincil> Pokud budete pořádat nějakou akci, dejte vědět na forum. Je tam většina těch aktivnějších a třeba o ubunťácích z okolí ani nevíte :)
<vojtech_t> jinak další "global jam" bude nejspíš zase až na podzim, ale to nebrání udělat nějakou akci i jindy -- třeba jen neformální posezení u piva (čaje)
<TomasBrincil> Co máme dnes v plánu:
<TomasBrincil> 1) Ubuntu Global Jam - ohlédnutí
<TomasBrincil> 2) LinuxExpo/OSCon - pozvánka na akci
<TomasBrincil> 3) Ubuntu Release Party Natty - plán akce
<TomasBrincil> 4) Slogany a hesla na plakát - shrnutí minulé diskuse a diskuse na fóru
<TomasBrincil> 5) Český videocast o Ubuntu/Linuxu - diskuse - http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,55266.0.html
<vojtech_t> jestli už není nic k Jamu, tak můžeme dále k bodu 2
<vojtech_t> ok, kdo mlčí, souhlasí
<TomasBrincil> ;o)
<vojtech_t> příští úterý -- 19. dubna -- se bude v Praze konat další ročník konference LinuxExpo/Open Source Conference
<vojtech_t> je to už docela "stará" záležitost (tohle už bude nějaký šestý ročník myslím)
<vojtech_t> poslední dobou se sice konference dost mění, organizátoři (ExpoNet) jsou nějací divný, generální partner ještě divnější (Microsoft), ale pořád je to velmi zajímavá konference
<sesivany> myslím, že je to jedenáctý ročník...
<vojtech_t> sesivany: dokonce až tak... tak vidíte, taková tradice
<vojtech_t> kromě přednášek vždy byly velkým lákadlem stánky, těch sice poslední dobou rapidně ubývá, ale pořád je to taková zajímavost, kterou jen tak někde neuvidíte
<sesivany> jsem zvedav, jak s poctem lid zahybe to vstupne 100 Kc.
<vojtech_t> ano, to jsem taky chtěl říct
<vojtech_t> konference vždy byla po předchozí registraci zdarma, ale letos se platí vstupné -- po registraci 100 Kč, na místě 200 Kč
<Michael2009> bude tam aj ubuntu stanok ?
<TomasBrincil> Určitě tady nebude tolik prostoru probrat Ubuntí věci jako na našich pražských srazech.
<vojtech_t> jako už skoro tradičně budeme mít stánek
<vojtech_t> na stánku bude velmi slušný počítač s dotykovou obrazovkou a Ubuntu 11.04 (dekujeme Martinu Kiklhornovi)
<vojtech_t> kromě toho máme také cédéčka (ale jen 10.10) a samolepky
<vojtech_t> kromě stánku budeme mít také přednášku (tu budu mít já, budu se snažit představit Unity)
<TomasBrincil> Jste našimi fanoušky na facebooku? http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuCR
<TomasBrincil> Znáte náš twitter? http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntucz
<TomasBrincil> Jsme také na síti identi.ca http://identi.ca/ubuntucz
<TomasBrincil> Máme blog! http://blog.ubuntu.cz/
<TomasBrincil> A hlavně forum http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
<TomasBrincil> Pokud je Vám to málo, čerstvé ubuntí informace získáte na: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<vojtech_t> hm, Tomáš -- spammer první třídy :)
<sesivany> jak to vidite s naslednou distro party? dojdete? tam se da ledacos probrat.
<vojtech_t> po Expu se bude tradičně konat neformální sraz v restauraci
<sesivany> budu tam i s Kamilem Paralem, ktery byl jednu dobu hodne aktivni v ceskem ubuntu.
<vojtech_t> doporučuji všem přijít -- vždy se tam toho hodně probere a budete mít možnost potkat zajímavé lidi a to nejen ubunťáky, ale taky z široké linuxové/oss scény
<sesivany> mel by dorazit i Ivan Bibr.
<janik> já jsem plánoval, že bych se podíval na expo, ale vzhledem k tomu, že bych se tam kvůli školy dostal leda na kus odpoledních přednášek, se mi stovka opravdu platit nechce, zvlášť ještě, když to sponzoruje Microsoft...
<TomasBrincil> Nejdůležitější je část dne mezi 18:00 a 24:00 :D
<janik> ale na ten sraz bych šel, oto by mohlo bejt zajímavý
<vojtech_t> a jak říká sesivany, tak na stánku RedHatu bude sedět on a Kamil Páral, kterého "my starší" pamatujeme jako správce české Ubuntu Wiki (ze které udělal opravdu skvělý zdroj informací o Ubuntu)
<ajtak69> sláva mu!
<sesivany> vojtech_t: nebude to stanek Red Hatu, ale Fedory, jinak to je samozrejme pravda :-)
<potocek_> prosímvás jak to tak na LinuxExpu vypadá? resp kdy je tak konec? já abych si kdyžtak připravil autobusy :-D
<vojtech_t> pokud se vám nebude chtít na samotné Expo, tak aspoň na distro party se stavte
<qwebirc7574> potocek_: koukni na http://www.oscon.cz/informace-pro-navstevniky.htm
<vojtech_t> program Expa: http://www.oscon.cz/program.htm -- končí se v půl páté večer
<maniak_me> Můžu se zeptat co to je ta distro párty?
<vojtech_t> informace k distro párty -- http://www.linuxexpres.cz/blog/distro-party-2011
<vojtech_t> maniak_me: neformální posezení v hospodě
<maniak_me> dík
<vojtech_t> maniak_me: tradičně se koná po LinuxExpu už pár let (dříve to pořádali mandriváci a tak se jmenovala "Mandriva Párty")
<maniak_me> aha :)
<vojtech_t> tak, nějaké další dotazy?
<TomasBrincil> Co máme dnes v plánu:
<TomasBrincil> 1) Ubuntu Global Jam - ohlédnutí
<TomasBrincil> 2) LinuxExpo/OSCon - pozvánka na akci
<TomasBrincil> 3) Ubuntu Release Party Natty - plán akce
<TomasBrincil> 4) Slogany a hesla na plakát - shrnutí minulé diskuse a diskuse na fóru
<TomasBrincil> 5) Český videocast o Ubuntu/Linuxu - diskuse - http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,55266.0.html
<qwebirc7574> na ktere prednasky podle vas stoji za to prijit?
<vojtech_t> qwebirc7574: těžko říct, to je asi na každém
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: já si to zas odsedím u stánku :-)
<TomasBrincil> Určitě ta Vojtova o Unity!
<vojtech_t> určitě ne!
<TomasBrincil> ^^
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: a jsem zvědav, kdo půjde letos pro oběd :-D
<qwebirc7574> :) jdu tam poprve, tak jsem se chtel zeptat ostrilenych vlku... ale asi je to kazdy rok jine....
<Tadeas_Parik> Na Vojtu se určitě přijďte podívat ;-) Nemá to rád, ale to on jen tak :-)
<vojtech_t> to je těžké -- my ostřílení sedíme na stánku a na přednášky nelezeme :)
<potocek_> jedna technická.. je tam možnost nabít si telefon? :-D
<potocek_> /wi-fi :-D
<Tadeas_Parik> potocek_: wifi tam je
<vojtech_t> ptoocek_: nějaká zásvuka se u našeho stánku určitě najde
<TomasBrincil> potocek_: Wifi ano, nabít telefon snad taky ;o)
<qwebirc7574> je mozne prebihat z jedne prednasky na druhou?
<potocek_> hm hm hm :-D
<vojtech_t> jinak kromě nás budou míst stánky (co vím) ještě z Fedory, openSUSE a vždy tam bývá i Wikimedia s jejich stolečkem (MS Surface)
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: stoleček je zajímavej ale jim reklamu dělat nebudeme :-)
<qwebirc7574> predpokladam, ze ano, nektere prednasky se docela blbe krejou... treba o deset minut
<Tadeas_Parik> přijďte se mrknout na nás...
<Kedrigern> Rád bych se stavil, ale něco mi říká, že jako blázen budu psát úkol z cpp :-D
<Tadeas_Parik> letos víme do čeho jdeme, tak to bude lepší
<vojtech_t> tak, ještě nějaké dotazy nebo můžeme dál?
<maniak_me> Jak je to s občerstvěním? :D
<maniak_me> Pro mě dosti důležitá otázka....:D
<Tadeas_Parik> maniak_me: co si doneseš:-D
<Chinese_soup> .. to ti ukradnem
<maniak_me> :D
<TomasBrincil> xDDD
<vojtech_t> maniak_me: je to v takové nákupní pasáži (dost hloupé místo pro konferenci) a jsou tam nějaké kavárny a podobně
<maniak_me> Moje jídlo neni Open source :))
<maniak_me> jasný ;ú
<maniak_me> *;)
<vojtech_t> pořadatelé tam občerstvení mají taky, ale jen pro VIP (1000 Kč vstup) a mám pocit, že loni z toho ani neprodávali...
<TomasBrincil> Open source určitě bude (budeme vědět z čeho je) ale asi nebude freeware (volně dostupné) :D
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: takže u nás to jistí MC :-)
<maniak_me> Hups, to jsem nedomyslel :)
<vojtech_t> tak, můžeme dál?
<TomasBrincil> program znovu posílat nebudu? :D
<vojtech_t> bod 3 - Ubuntu Release Party
<vojtech_t> URP je taková komunitní akce za účelem oslavy nového vydání
<vojtech_t> může mít podobu neformální (jen hospoda) i formální (konference a hospoda až večer)
<vojtech_t> letos poprvé se snažíme udělat takovou "lepší" release party -- tedy spojenou s menší "konferencí" -- několik přednášek vztahujících se k novému Ubuntu a tak podobně
<potocek_> ještě bych se zeptal k linuxexpu.. kdo tam většinou tak chodí?? já jestli tam nejsou samí Geek- ové atd? :-D abych se necejtil zahanbeně..
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: prozradíš už ty přednášky?
<TomasBrincil> potocek_: To vůbec neřeš, takový rozumný mix ;o)
<vojtech_t> za velké pomoci obecně prospěšné společnosti Liberix (dnes je tu za ně Vlasta Ott alias plastique) se nám daří organizovat release party v Ostravě, která bude v sobotu 7. května
<vojtech_t> podrobnosti se dají najít na http://party.ubuntu.cz
<plastique> a dneska jsem to dojednával
<plastique> v podstatě nic nového, vše potvrzeno
<Tadeas_Parik> plastique: doufám, že to dopadlo :-D
<plastique> hlavně musí přijí lidi - a to je taky na vás
<vojtech_t> zatím je v plánu šest kratších přednášek
<plastique> je tam dost škol, mělo by dojít hodně študáků .)
<maniak_me> Ostrava je daleko..
<brumla> no, je to relativne blizko, tak mozna dojedu :)
<JamesRamone> bude kdyžtak záznam těch přednášek nebo tak něco? nevím jestli se mi podaří dostat se do ostravy :D
<_hubert_> Já to vidím i optimisticky.. :)
<vojtech_t> kromě přednášek budou cédéčka (11.04!!!) a taky poradna -- budete moct přijít s problémem (třeba i notebookem) a my chytří se pokusíme poradit, nastavit, nainstalovat...
<vojtech_t> JamesRamone: záznam nejspíš nebude, nejsou na to lidi, bohužel...
<plastique> JamesRamone, není na to zázemí, je to základka
<plastique> uvažujte reálně
<vojtech_t> jinak k místu konání
<vojtech_t> jedná se o Základní Školu Josefa Valčíka 4411
<vojtech_t> (fuj, škola s malým š samozřejmě...)
<TomasBrincil> je to velká Škola :D
<vojtech_t> mimochodem mají tam Ubuntu moc rádi a používají ho skoro všude, na LinuxEXPRESu je o tom článek (dokonce dva): http://www.linuxexpres.cz/business/linux-na-zakladni-skole-j-valcika-v-ostrave-porube
<qwebirc44443> Vzít obyč kameru se stativem a amatérsky to natočit by neměl být problém, následně to někam upnout...
<Tadeas_Parik> qwebirc44443: problém to není, ale na vše nejsou lidi, kameramana uvítáme ;-)
<plastique> ok, počítáme s tebou
<plastique> kameru máme
<qwebirc44443> Kameru i stativ bych asi taky měl...
<vojtech_t> no vidíš
<vojtech_t> nakonec to vypadá, že i záznam bude :)
<vojtech_t> moc jsem toho neřekl, spíš se asi ptejte
<qwebirc44443> Budu tam a klidně se toho ujmu. Zkušenosti s tím samozřejmě žádné nemám, ale zmáčknout bych to snad zvládl :-D
<_hubert_> plastique, Říkáš, že jedeš od Opavy? Jak?
<vojtech_t> samozřejmě tam moc rádi všechny uvidíme; jede nás i dost z Prahy, takže se nebojte vzdálenosti :)
<plastique> ok, tak ten záznam musí někdo udělat, pak už můžeme najít dalšího ochotného, který to sestříhá... já to podpořím
<brumla> pokud pojedu, tak muzu pribrat par stoparu z okoli ValMezu a Roznova
<plastique> _hubert_, teď ne, pozdjěi, nebo piš osobně
<vojtech_t> program je na stránkách které už jsem zmínil: http://party.ubuntu.cz/program -- je zatím jen orientační, ale moc už se měnit nebude
<plastique> bude domluvená hospoda pro max 20 lidí
<plastique> na oběd tím myslím
<plastique> nocleh nevím, je třa zjistit, co koleje
<plastique> jsou kousek
<TomasBrincil> to bych uvítal :)
<plastique> večer si pak už poradíte, ne? :)
<Tadeas_Parik> myslím, že ano :-)
<plastique> tramvajka jede rovně do centra na Stodolu nebo kam
<qwebirc44443> Přímá, osmička 8-)
<Tadeas_Parik> ještě musím mrknou na nějaký fajn hotel... ale to by snad neměl být problém
<vojtech_t> jinak k dopravě: uděláme asi na fóru topic abysme se hezky domluvili kdo odkud pojede a bude moct třeba někoho vzít, případně na vlaky kvůli skupinovým slevám
<h00ked> jj to bude asi nejrozumejsi
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: pojedem už v pátek?
<vojtech_t> Tadeas_Parik: asi domluvime v sobotu na srazu, ale asi jo -- bude třeba abysme tam jako organizátoři byli dřív (a vstávat v sobotu ve čtyři se mi nechce)
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: moje slova :-D
<TomasBrincil> podřídím se :D
<vojtech_t> jinak ještě dodám: na akci se můžete (ale nemusíte) registrovat tady -- http://party.ubuntu.cz/registrace -- je to jen jako přehled, ať víme
<Amynka> ubuntu party
<Amynka> cool
<vojtech_t> nějaké dotazy? ptejte se dokud odpovídám :)
<plastique> já bych prosil o registraci
<Amynka> se bavite o release party v ove???
<plastique> shánějte další lidi
<plastique> ano
<vojtech_t> Amynka: ano
<plastique> pokud nás tam bude málo, bude to hloupé
<plastique> škoal to podporuje, tak tam musí být plno
<plastique> *Å¡kola
<plastique> pište to na internety a fejsbuky
<TomasBrincil> pro propagaci uděláme maximum
<vojtech_t> jinak také -- podle úspěchu téhle akce se budeme taky rozhodat jak dál -- pokud bude zájem bude takových akcí víc i v jiných městech
<TomasBrincil> bylo by fajn kontaktovat někoho z živě.cz
<plastique> no my jo, já te myslím všechny ubunťáky :)
<plastique> TomasBrincil, proč?
<TomasBrincil> kvůli propagaci
<janik> živě.cz bych vynechal, to je strašná stoka...
<h00ked> neurazej stoky :-)
<TomasBrincil> o tom žádná, ale navštěvuje je dost lidí co se zajímá o PC jako hobby, respektive jaknapocitac.cz
<vojtech_t> měli bysme si vzít příklad s francouzů -- v Paříži mají tradičně opravdu velmi populární release party, která probíhá několik dní a má tisíce návštěvníků
<plastique> máme tam blog aspoň dva, stačí napsat, což udělám
<plastique> je potřeba mít blogy na velkých webech jako idnes nebo respekt
<plastique> a jinde
<plastique> a házet tam tyhle věci
<plastique> já to tak dělám
<plastique> kdo má blog na rootu?
<Kedrigern> Teď mě napadla jedna věc. Co kdyby byl na ubuntu.cz kalendář akcí? Drupal to jistě umí a každý se rád dívá na grafické kalendáře se super akcemi. Poslední dobou je akcí dost, k tomu realese date etc.
<qwebirc44443> Na rootu píšu, šla by domluvit zprávička...?
<_hubert_> Hmm, kdo znáte AMK? Víc, jak 200000 členů, tomu říkám reklama. :))
<TomasBrincil> Petr snad nebude proti :)
<vojtech_t> zprávičky samozřejmě budou všude (čekal jsem na potvrzení, které už máme)
<plastique> Kedrigern, na to stačí sdílený kalendář google
<janik> AMK? Co to je? Jediný, co mi k tomu sedí je auto moto klub, ale to nemá nic společnýho s IT
<plastique> velké weby zvládáme s vojtou, to je domluvené
<h00ked> to je fakt, drupal to umi a zvlada nadherne i primy import do google cal, ktery taky neni k zahozeni pro androidaky :-)
<Dombie> "Au moje koule" -AMK
<vojtech_t> Kedrigen: takových věcí by bylo potřeba... jen to někdo musí udělat (hlásíš se?) :)
<Dombie> web na FB :)
<_hubert_> AMK je skupina na fb, členů má opravdu hodně.
<Kedrigern> Vojta: Na Drupalu ne. Maximálně WP bych teď zvládl navíc... I když možná... zeptám se a pak vám někomu napíšu.
<vojtech_t> _hubert_: členů možná mají hodně, ale kolik z nich bude z "cílové skupiny"?
<Michael2009> Som jeden z clenov lebo su tam fakt mega dobre obrazky a vtipy
<potocek_> AMK- Au Moje Koule :-D pro ty kteří nevědí
<TomasBrincil> už mi to došlo - to snad ne :D
<_hubert_> vojtech_t, no, možná lidí bude málo, ale zkusit to?
<janik> to je teda akronym (AMK)
<vojtech_t> propagujte kdekoli, kde to uznáte za vhodné :)
<vojtech_t> taky máme (skoro) hotový takový jednoduchý plakát, takže kdo bude mít možnost, tak vytisknout a vyvěsit třeba ve škole (ale jen se souhlasem, nic nelegálního!)
<_hubert_> vojtech_t, A kde jej najdu?
<vojtech_t> _hubert_: zatím jen u mě na disku, budu muset trochu upravit texty, ale zítra bude
<plastique> bylo by dobré udělat seznam těch škol
<potocek_> já bych si ho dal na auto.. ale vzhledem k mojí jízdě, by to byla negativní reklama.. resp. musel bych na něm mít slogan typu "ať jezdím jak jezdtím ubuntu to nevadí" :-D
<plastique> já bych rád věděl, kde to visí...
<_hubert_> vojtech_t, Super, super, bude třeba na blogu?
<plastique> liberix.cz
<vojtech_t> _huber_: určitě, na blogu, na fóru, na FB, na twitteru :)
<h00ked> kazdopadne asi pbvos.cz zitra to skocim "oznamit" na vedeni ;)
<_hubert_> vojtech_t, Super, super. :)
<qwebirc44443> Mohl bych vyvesit na VSB
<ajtak69> spscv.cz máme tam nějaký nástěnky určený pro studenty :)
<h00ked> vojtech_t: na jaky rozmer to bude pripravene? A2?
<plastique> ne "mohl", udělej to...
<qwebirc44443> plastique: ok
<plastique> dík
<h00ked> vojtech_t: nebude?
<jarin> pracuji u spolecnosti, pod kterou patri zive.cz a jaknapocitac.cz a utcite doporucuji i tam. navstevnost techto stranek je vazne velka na ceske pomery :-)
<vojtech_t> h00ked: spíš jen A4 -- takovej malej, snažím se najít originál (vypůjčeno od švácarského ubuntu, jen přepisuju do čj)
<TomasBrincil> jarin: Toho jsme si vědomi, ale je potřeba spolupracovat s někým kdo to vydá, aby to bylo vidět :)
<h00ked> aha
<h00ked> tak s A4 se mi vysmejou...
<vojtech_t> h00ked: to je tak na nástěnku, nic extra, no...
<ajtak69> vojtech_t: no teoreticky, kdyby to bylo ve vektorový grafice tak by to bylo jednoduchý předělat na A2 ne? (nevím jestli jsem teď neplácl blbost)
<vojtech_t> ajtak69: no, ve vektorech to mám, ale nevím
<vojtech_t> ajtak69: já a grafika je dost vražedná kombinace
<ajtak69> vojtech_t: to jsme dva :-D :)
<h00ked> ajtak69: je to tak,ve vektorech to natahnes jak chces
<ajtak69> vojtech_t: :) super, tak se můžou udělat formáty od A5 do A2 ne? :) nebo klíďo do A0 :-D
<jarin> TomasBrincil: tak znam nejake cleny z redakce, tak myslim, ze bych mohl zkusit neco domluvit. nekteri jsou taky tucnaci ;-)
<vojtech_t> tak já zítra zveřejním i zdrojáky a budete si s tím dělat co budete chtít :)
<h00ked> vojtech_t: ajtak69 vektory muzes zvetsovat jak chces, neni to o nakresleni, ale jsou to vice mene soustavy rovnic, takze pri zvetseni se ti prepocitaji souradnice a neni to pixelizovane nic
<TomasBrincil> jarin: me@tomasbrincil.cz můžeš mi napsat, nebo dát kontakt?
<h00ked> vojtech_t: to by bylo fajn ;)
<ajtak69> h00ked: jasný no :) já si nebyl jistej
<jarin> TomasBrincil:  simonjaroslav88@gmail.com
<vojtech_t> teď jsme se tu trochu zakecali do propagace, ještě nějaké dotazy k samotné akci? na dnešek máme ještě dvě témata
<h00ked> uz se vi priblizne cas? nebo jeste ne?
<vojtech_t> přibližně (skoro přesně) od 10:00 do 15:00 s pauzou na oběd
<h00ked> fuuu takze odjezd z prahy asi v patek odpo, se mi nebude chtit vstavat :D
<vojtech_t> máme šest přednášek po 30minutách, takže s nějakými pauzami to asi takhle vyjde
<jarin> TomasBrincil: bylo by dobre vse nejak sepsat a poslat mi to. a ja zkusim zaridit co pujde :-)
<TomasBrincil> jarin: Určitě! Už jsem poslal e-mail. Až něco budeme mít dáme vědět :)
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: no proto jedem už v pátek ;-) to vstávání by mě zabilo
<h00ked> Tadeas_Parik: tak nejak no... :-)
<jarin> TomasBrincil: jj koukal jsem;-) pocitam s tim;-)
<Michael2009> No co prejdeme na dalsi bod dnesneho programu ?
<TomasBrincil> Co máme dnes v plánu:
<TomasBrincil> 1) Ubuntu Global Jam - ohlédnutí
<TomasBrincil> 2) LinuxExpo/OSCon - pozvánka na akci
<TomasBrincil> 3) Ubuntu Release Party Natty - plán akce
<TomasBrincil> 4) Slogany a hesla na plakát - shrnutí minulé diskuse a diskuse na fóru
<TomasBrincil> 5) Český videocast o Ubuntu/Linuxu - diskuse - http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,55266.0.html
<vojtech_t> jestli už nikdo nic konkrétního nemá, tak bych to asi utnul -- na fóru založíme dvě témata: o propagaci akce a o domlouvání dopravy a přejdeme dál
<vojtech_t> TomasBrincil: tak můžeš začít se sloganama
<TomasBrincil> Máme v plánu vytvořit plakát
<TomasBrincil> Potřebujeme vymyslet nějaký obsah
<TomasBrincil> formu a výslednou podobu tomu dá grafičku, která přislíbila pomoc
<TomasBrincil> Dělala třeba naposledy plakát pro Gnome3 launch party
<TomasBrincil> Materiálů je celkem dost, včetně manuálů a cizích, existujích plakátů pro inspiraci
<TomasBrincil> Potřebujeme ale něco českého, není tedy od věci něco smysluplného vymyslet.
<TomasBrincil> Na foru jsem založil topic: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,54929.0.html
<TomasBrincil> a výcuc nějakých nápadů je zde
<TomasBrincil> hm, chvilku :)
<Michael2009> Mne sa zda ze na foru uz je to vcelku doriesene plakaty co su tam sa mi zdaju dobre.Minimalne tie slogany
<TomasBrincil> Umíš Bastlit? Už Nemusíš! Tvé Ubuntu...
<TomasBrincil> Ubuntu, systém mého srdce.
<TomasBrincil> Ubuntu, systém který máme rádi.
<TomasBrincil> Ano, s Ubuntu můžeš.
<TomasBrincil> Ano, ty můžeš.
<TomasBrincil> Proč? Protože my můžeme. Ubuntu.
<TomasBrincil> Vše v jednom, česky a zadarmo. Ubuntu.
<TomasBrincil> Vše co potřebujete pro práci s počítačem je Ubuntu.
<TomasBrincil> Přestaňte pracovat pro počítač! Je čas aby počítač pracoval pro Vás. Ubuntu
<TomasBrincil>  Ubuntu Vás omezovat nebude! Bavte se a užívejte si života naplno.
<TomasBrincil>  Používejte Ubuntu, nástroj profesionálů!
<TomasBrincil>  Přestaňte pracovat pro počítač. Je čas, aby počítač pracoval pro vás.
<_hubert_> "Počítač je konečně osobní." Blbé hp... :(
<plastique> je tady někdo, kdo má zkušenosti s profimarketingem?
<TomasBrincil> Byl bych rád, kdybychom se k tomu nějak vyjádřili a konečně to nějak dořešili.
<Kedrigern> Víceméně :)
<plastique> a spíš méně, nebo více? ;-)
<plastique> bylo by dobré stanovit cílovou skupinu a taky nějaký cíl
<_hubert_> "Já nepadám - Tvoje Ubuntu" :D
<plastique> co se má stát
<Kedrigern> Slogany a heslo jsou věci nápadu a toho, co chceme. Problém je, že super skvělý vtip, kterému se budeme smát ještě za týden nemusí být nic dobrého pro potencionální uživatele (třeba školy).
<TomasBrincil> no v tom topicu je problém relativně rozveden
<plastique> školy jsou mimo, nní šance, že bychom je oslovili - ani vy, ani my
<plastique> koho chcete  oslovit?
<Kedrigern> "Jeden svěr, mnoho názorů. Jeden Linux, mnoho distribucí. Najdi tu svou. Ubuntu"
<TomasBrincil> a Otto tam dostane odpověď na obě otázky, je tam člověk co má nepřímo zkušenosti s profi marketingem a je tam více verzí plakátu pro různé cílové skupiny.
<ajtak69> já bych byl pro nějakej slogan, co člověku jednoduše uvízne v paměti a bude ho to žrát tak dlouho, dokud si nesedne k prohlížeči/vyhledávači a nenapíše tam ubuntu/www.ubuntu.cz
<TomasBrincil> Kedrigern: To je fajn, líbí se mi to :)
<TomasBrincil> ajtak69: Vymysli takového něco :D
<plastique> TomasBrincil, jsem vlastimil, ne Otto :ú
<plastique> :)
<potocek_> Přestaňte pracovat pro počítač! Je čas aby počítač pracoval pro Vás. Ubuntu ///todle se mě líbí.
<ajtak69> TomasBrincil: to kdyby mi Å¡lo :-D
<_hubert_> Mně se líbí "Já nepadám - Tvoje Ubuntu" a za tím si stojím. :D O:)
<plastique> no pěkné, a co z toho?
<vojtech_t> _huber_: a nepadáš?
<Michael2009> No som akysi ospaly rozmyslam ci mam ist spat.Bude IRC log dostupny ako minule na wiki ,??
<_hubert_> vojtech_t, Mně ještě Ubuntu nespadlo. A vzhledem k tomu, že věčně sedím na židli ani já nepadám. :)
<Kedrigern> Já bych byl pro styl, který jsem napsal víše. Je univerzální, vychází z oficiálního sloganu. A nemluví jen o Ubuntu. Většina zbilých mi přijde jako geekoviny. Geeci vědí a pro ty nemusíme nic psát. Ti jsou omezeni jen svým okolím a to je omezeno neznalostí.
<Chinese_soup> Michael2009: bude hlavne tady: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/14/%23ubuntu-cz-meeting.txt
<Chinese_soup> asi tead
<vojtech_t> Kedrigen: ten pravopis je děs...
<_hubert_> Co takhle prostě Ubuntu. Já se k němu dostal tak, že jsem to slovo zaslechl a nedalo mi spát, tak jsem googlil..
<ajtak69>  _hubert_: přesně to jsem měl na mysli :)
<Kedrigern> Vojta: Omlouvám se, už moc nejsem při smyslech. Dlouhý den.
<_hubert_> ajtak69, Ono samotné "Ubuntu" je chytlavé slovo. :D
<ajtak69> _hubert_:  to jo :-D
<vojtech_t> Kderigen: Navíc je tu problém. Tím problémem je slovíčko "Linux" -- tohle Canonical nemá rád, prostě prosazuje propagaci jen "Ubuntu"
<janik> samotné ubuntu je slovo, které nikdo nezná a nerozumí mu, takže si ho vygooglí
<Michael2009> Tak idem spat prajem pekny vecer !
<vojtech_t> Kderigen: navíc většina lidí neví, co to je linux a distribuce
<TomasBrincil> Mně se líbít to Kedrigernovo: Jeden svět, mnoho názorů. Jeden Linux, mnoho distribucí. Najdi tu svou. Ubuntu.
<janik> kdyb\ se podařilo vyvovat nějaký "humbuk", polepit město nálepkama jenom s "ubuntu" a třeba nějakým kódem, mohlo by to být fajn
<plastique> janik, proč?
<TomasBrincil> janik: Proto jsem chtěl udělat kruhy v obilí...
<_hubert_> Mě se líbí slogan HP, ale oni nám ho už vyfoukli...
<TomasBrincil> http://i51.tinypic.com/2mgt6z5.png
<Kedrigern> Vojta: Samozřejmě. Nicméně podívej se na tu slavnou reklamu na Linux od IBM... tam taky nevíš o co jde, ale je to atraktivní.
<h00ked> vojtech_t: snad se nebudes zlobit, pujcil sem si to i s kodem, nechtelo se mi to formatovat rucne :D http://cybertropia.net/?q=node/66
<janik> plastique: protože ty lidi nemají zájem o linux, to slovo je děsí, já jsem si taky představoval nějakou divnou odtažitou příkazovou řádku. a slovo ubuntu neznají a pokud jsou to otevření lidé, tak je třeba napadne si to vygooglit
<plastique> ne, nenapadne
<_hubert_> janik: Přesně.
<plastique> rozhodně ne, když polepší město
<plastique> *polepíš
<MAC> "myslete jinak" budte originalni a ne hned okopirovat HP :D
<plastique> musí to být věcné, konskrétní
<plastique> žádné kecy o volbě a svobodě.. copak nevidíte, jak dopadly poslední "volby"?
<plastique> lidi nechtějí nic volit
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: to Kedrigernovo by bylo fajn
<plastique> berou to, co jim někdo nacpe do huby
<janik> dobře, to jsem jen tak vymyslel, s těma nálepkama... co třeba nějaký video, nějaký mysteriózní klip?
<vojtech_t> h00ked: nezlobím se, stránky jsou vpodstě pod CC, jen se to nikde nepíše
<TomasBrincil> Ubuntu UDS reklama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYTJPaM82nQ
<plastique> mně není jasné, co má být smyslem reklamní akce
<Kedrigern> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwL0G9wK8j4
<h00ked> vojtech_t: dal jsem tam komplet vsechno - info, mapu, registraci... rozhazim to kam to pujde ;)
<_hubert_> "Já pracuji na Ubuntu a Vy?" :D
<plastique> to je vrtačka? nebo vietnamská fabrika?
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: na suse, diky za optani :D
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup, :D :D
<MAC> "ubuntu je muj splneny sen, splnte si ho take"
<vojtech_t> h00ked: tu registraci nevím, to bych spíš jen odkázal...
<h00ked> ok, neni problem ;)
<ajtak69> to chce někoho slavnýho na plakát a k tomu bublinu.. viz  _hubert_
<ajtak69> :-D
<vojtech_t> tedy, jsem se těšil, že se to tady hezky dořeší a zatím se to jen komplikuje :)
<plastique> ok, už mlčím :) já jen, abyste nevyhodili prachy z okna...
<_hubert_> To "viz _hubert_ " mě děsí...
<Kedrigern> U nás nejsou pozitvně slavní lidé. Leda, že bychom panu presidentovi dali pero, které by bylo flashkou s Ubuntu.
<janik> plastique: rozšíření povědomí o opensource a ubuntu nenásilnou formou
<_hubert_> Aby ho neukradl. :D
<ajtak69> no tak lidi maj rádi slavný lidi :-D
<plastique> janik, to není cíl, ale proces
<plastique> janik, ptej se mě, dělám to od roku 2002 ;)
<vojtech_t> platique: tak jsem to nemyslel, diskuse je dobrá věc :)
<TomasBrincil> plastique: grafička je "zaplacená" pomocí na projektu na maturitu z informatiky :) Musíme jen vymyslet ten obsah, s formou si snad poradí...
<janik> plastique: já taky odpovídám na to, co má být smyslem
<plastique> janik, smysl tak nějak všichni tušíme... ale jak za měsíc poznáte, že ta akce měla úspěch, nebo neměla?
<janik> platique Já si cením aktivit Liberixu, u škol je potřeba solidní organizace jako je Liberix, ale mezi obyčený lidi je nemá šanci rozšířit
<plastique> TomasBrincil, nejde o odměnu, ale vyhozenou práci...
<janik> plastique, je potřeba aby lidi šířili ubuntu sami, ať už "hele, to je prima" nebo "ubuntu, co je to za divný slovo?"
<plastique> janik, já si to nemyslím, ale to je samozřejmě věc názoru... já vám jen chci říct, že tímhle jsme si prošli a procházíme furt a děláte to stejně blbě jako my
<janik> plastique, tak jakým způsobem by se měl linux šířit?
<plastique> janik, to je zbožné přání, že lidi budou něco dělat sami..
<janik> plastique, virální reklama se ukazuje jako dost efektivní a proč by teda nemohla zabrat tady?
<plastique> to je na dlouhé debaty, zaměřme se na to, jaký měřitelný efekt má vyvolat plakát ubuntu
<plastique> protože ji neumíte vyrobit
<Kedrigern> A co udělat velkou soutěž? Vyhlásili bychom jí. Možná bychom sehnali (zkusil bych) sehnat nějaké drobnější ceny. Ale samozřejmě hlavně by to bylo o dobrém pocitu. Soutěž lze vyhlásit a šířit. A člověk se diví, co komunita vyrobí.
<plastique> já taky ne
<vojtech_t> Kedrigen: to už tu bylo
<plastique> virální reklama je dokonalý produkt stejně jako iPad nebo Spice girls
<Kedrigern> V ČR?
<vojtech_t> Kderigen: moc úspěchů to nepřineslo
<_hubert_> "Zkuste něco, co funguje. - Ubuntu" :)
<plastique> vrtačka?
<plastique> co je to buntu?
<TomasBrincil> sežeňte farmáře co si nechá udělat kruh v obilí, udělejte logo ubuntu a zavolejte na novu, uvidíte virál, který nemá obdoby...
<vojtech_t> Kderigen: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,41371.0.html
<Chinese_soup> lol
<TomasBrincil> http://i.nyx.cz/files/00/00/05/79/579612_9127000c778d2f0b4cf7.jpg Když jsou schopni odvysílat toto, tak jim souvislost kruhů a ubuntu nedojde ;o)
<vojtech_t> Kedrigern: a sorry, že pořád komolím tu přezdívku
<plastique> kolik tiskovek vám vydali novináři?
<janik> plastique, všechno je to o reklamě... vzhledem k tomu, že se žádná velká linuxová firma pořádně nezaměřuje na desktop, tak je to na komunitě. A myslím, že pár videí bychom zvládli
<vojtech_t> plastique: něco mezi nula a nula
<Chinese_soup> vojtech_t: pokud vim tak xchat ma taky auto-dokoncovani nicku, ne?
<plastique> janik, máš to podložené, že se tomu žádná firma nevěnuje?
<plastique> vojtech_t, ano vím, chyba nebdue u novinářů...
<TomasBrincil> plastique: oni se budou honit za těma kruhama v obilí a absolutně je nebude zajímat co je nějakej linux nebo ubuntu, důležité je upozornit něčím uplně mimo...
<vojtech_t> Chinese_soup: jé, to jsem neznal
<plastique> ano, přesně tak, nikoho to nezajímá
<plastique> to je start
<plastique> tam jsme
<vojtech_t> plastique: chyba bude asi v tom, kolik jsme jich poslední dobou taky napsali
<plastique> :D
<janik> plastique, máš to podložené, že věnuje?
<Kedrigern> Jsem se na ty kytky v parku zapomněl zeptat na zastupitelsvu... příště se zeptám.
<plastique> janik, ano, mám
<vojtech_t> (jinak: bod 5 - videocast přesouvám oficiálně na příští setkání, zatím to vypadá, že hodně diskuse si užijeme ještě s tím, co máme teď)
<janik> plastique, hlavní zaměření je pořád server, kterej se finančně vyplatí... jak tedy? to nemá být útok, jen zvědavost, protože jsem si žádné aktivity na podprou dektopu nevšiml
<plastique> protože ty firmy řeší stejný problém - marketing
<plastique> prostě o nich nevíme
<plastique> simplix znáte
<vojtech_t> znám
<vojtech_t> ale asi nás tu víc nebude
<janik> plastique tak jestli něco dělaj, v tom případě mají špatný marketing, protože o nich neslyším i kdžy chci
<plastique> ano :D a to jsme my :D
<plastique> z hlediska většiny
<plastique> děláme to blbě
<plastique> a já říkám, že plakát nic nezmění, ani s coool heslem
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: tehnle topic (plakáty) bych dával nakonec.... to je k neukončení :-)
<janik> plastique o simplixu slyším prvně, znám jen bluepoint a ten je dost pofidérní
<plastique> kolik lidí jste převedli na ubuntu ?
<plastique> já klidně končím :)
<plastique> tohle je dlouhá debata
<plastique> nchci zdržovat
<Kedrigern> plastique: Myslíš obecně? ČI nějakou akcí.
<TomasBrincil> já něco kolem deseti ;o)
<plastique> super
<plastique> a ostatní?
<janik> plastique jednoho člověka
<plastique> tak makej ;)
<vojtech_t> je to zajímavá debata, klidně ať se vyvíjí
<plastique> takhle se to dělá
<plastique> co myslíte že dělá Bíbr?
<plastique> instaluje kompy
<plastique> furt dokola
<plastique> už 15 let
<Kedrigern> Mimochodem myslím, že až bude nápad vhodný pro tisk, tak to poznáme.
<plastique> a to nese plody
<plastique> víte, že Drážní inspekce jede na linuxu...
<plastique> díky Bíbrovi
<plastique> taky...
<plastique> protože dokázal poradit klíčovému člověku
<plastique> bez letáku
<plastique> http://www.zonio.cz/linux.html
<janik> tak to je dobrej.. já jsem díky propagaci opensource a creative commons považovanej leda za komunistu a antikapitalistu...
<vojtech_t> janik: tak jim musíš vysvětlit, že to není pravda... nebo propaguješ špatně
<plastique> no je to SAKRA tvrád práce
<plastique> *tvrdá
<TomasBrincil> Vojto to není pravda :)
<Tadeas_Parik> janik: většina větších firem má servery na unixu všeobecně...
<plastique> http://www.atollon.cz/produkty poznámka dole
<TomasBrincil> Jsem ve škole denně konfrontován s blbečky co si přijdou do linuxové učebny jen odplivnout.
<h00ked> vojtech_t: cokoliv co je open-source /CC se propaguje hodne spatne
<janik> Tadeas_Parik: servery jo, ale desktop? to moc ne
<plastique> http://www.vtservis.cz/
<Tadeas_Parik> janik: mám ulovenou další firmu... zítra mě to čeká... instalace... a bude celá na Ubuntu
<janik> plastique: budu muset zamakat, v tomhle směru ale čelím nerovnému boji oproti učiteli, který je microsoftem naočkován do morku kostí
<Tadeas_Parik> janik: všechno jde... občas těžce, ale jde to
<plastique> janik, nikdo neříká, že je to snadné
<plastique> http://www.intax.cz/technologie.html
<ajtak69> janik: takovejch učitelů máme plnou školu :-/
<Tadeas_Parik> plastique: jj, teď jsem si od Martina bral noťas
<janik> Tadeas_Parik: tak to gratuluju, já mám stále jen jednoho člověka a na druhém pracuji
<TomasBrincil> Já jsem časem přišel na to, že musím být drzý. A často dost neslušný.
<janik> ajtak69: ale ten, co má IT, se do tebe může pořádně pustit a podložit to svejma pseudo It klikacíma schonpostma
<TomasBrincil> Když přijde spolužačka že chce opravit její notebook, tak jí v první moment strašně vytlemím.
<TomasBrincil> Ona si uvědomí kdo je pánem a na chvilku třeba odejde.
<plastique> http://www.brotel.cz/opensource.php
<TomasBrincil> Když neodejde, vím, že jí o to fakt jde.
<plastique> http://www.itpe.cz/
<plastique> http://www.deriva.cz/rubrika/24/sluzby/implementace-open-source-reseni.html
<TomasBrincil> Pak není problém prohodit něco neslušného o nestabilitě a hlouposti onoho systému a navrhnout řešení
<Kedrigern> Mě se všichni ve škole smějou, že mám Ubuntu, když oni jedou na Archu : o )
<ajtak69> janik: to jo :-D máme jednoho, co má na noťasovi visty, používá zásadně IEčko a něco jako chrom neví jak funguje :-/
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: já už poukazuji na klady a na vstupní náklady... to zabírá
<plastique> http://enlogit.com/
<plastique> další firmy budou na linuxpc.cz
<TomasBrincil> které nebude nic stát, protože za windows si nechávám platit na živnosťák
<plastique> potřeujem testery, mimochodem
<TomasBrincil> Pak to jde samo ;o)
<janik> Tadeas_Parik: ale zase nepřímý náklady na školení.... některý lidi s tím maj problém, i když se tlačítko hne o kousek
<brumla> no, ma chaba zkusenost prameni z presvedceni ctyr lidi a z me zkusenosti je to tak, ze pokud k linuxu lidi clovek nedotahne, tak ani nemaji zajem neco noveho zkouset
<janik> plastique: to je docela dost firem, proč o nich není slyšet? testery čeho?
<janik> brumla: protože jsou zvyklý ne nepoužitelný windows a po X verzích windows nevěří, že "něco" může být jiné a funkční
<potocek_> brumla: souhlasím bohužel.. proto se snažím lidem v "okolí" co nejvíc"opravovat" počítače :-D to jde pak ukecávání samo.. je to legální žádný viry atd..
<Tadeas_Parik> janik: já bych to tak tragicky neviděl, máš vzdálenou správu, přes to jde řešit "závažnější" problémy
<Kedrigern> Hele asi nemá cenu bavit se o lidech a jejich předsudcích. Spíš bych jasně stanovil několik cílovek plakátu. Já osobně si myslím, že by to mělo být zaměřeno na mladé lidi 12 -- 30, kteří chtějí být nekonvenční, chtějí dělat věci po svém a nebojí se nových věcí (prostě liberálové)
<plastique> super
<plastique> to je ono
<potocek_> Kedrigem: souhlasím
<plastique> janik, zbytek asi osobním chatem...
<brumla> janik, ano, je to tak... a myslim ze jinak nez presvedcovanim, praktickym ukazovanim to jen tak nejde, tedy pokud nenarazis na nekoho, kdo je zrovna v rozpolozeni, kdy by sidlo M$ nejradeji vypalil
<qwebirc79025> Hlavní je si stanovit cílovou skupinu .
<brumla> potocek_, to je i ma taktika :)
<qwebirc79025> Každá pořádná propagace je dělaná na míru cílové skupině uživatelů.
<qwebirc79025> Takže udělat více plakátů zaměřených na několik vymezených skupin uživatelů.
<TomasBrincil> Nemáme ten plakát, který se měl dnes dořešit :-P
<Kedrigern> Mě další rozumné cílovky nenapadají. Jelikož programátoři / geeci / admini vědí. Možná ještě důchodci, ale ti by to brali jako službu (mám ozkoušeno). Čili plakát Ubuntu pro ně taky moc není.
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: mám obavy, že se to touto formou ani nedořeší... ale tak pár návrhů je, tak bych o nich možná na fóru nechal hlasovat
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: případně by v hlasování šlo zohlednit i ty cílové skupiny
<Kedrigern> A vzhledem k tomu, že jako nejsilnější cílovka mi opravdu připadá ta, co jsem jí napsal výše, tak bych se spíš než na nástroj zaměřil na svobodu.
<Tadeas_Parik> grafiku dořeší profesionál
<vojtech_t> Kedrigern: s cílovkou souhlasím, moc dalších taky nevidím
<vojtech_t> no já nevím, asi to už dneska ukončíme, ne?
<TomasBrincil> thanks god :D
<vojtech_t> už je docela pozdě, co myslíte?
<qwebirc79025> Postupem času rozšiřovat okruh cílové skupiny. Ale ze začátku bych se zaměřil pouze na skupinu, která bude naslouchat. Svobodomyslní "liberálové" nejsou špatná myšlenka.
<TomasBrincil> souhlasím :)
<TomasBrincil> souhlasím^2
<ajtak69> mě je to jedno :) já tady ještě budu asi dlouho
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: je to na tobě... ale nemyslím, že by se už něco rozřešilo
<h00ked> pozde? ja se teprve chystam pustit do dnesni prace :D
<Kedrigern> Mě také čeká dlouhá noc :). Ale formální část bych jistě rozpustil.
<vojtech_t> takže oficiálně konec, těším se za dva týdny -- 28. dubna
<TomasBrincil> ;o)
<_hubert_> :)
<ajtak69> ok :)
<potocek_> oki :-)
<janik> tak se mějte :-)
<vojtech_t> chce někdo pokračovat ve volné diskusi? pokud ano nechcete jiný (nelogovaný) kanál?
<h00ked> to mi jeste pripomina - bude to opravdu pravidelne kazdych 14 dni ve ctvrtek od osmi?
<vojtech_t> každých 14 dní ne
<vojtech_t> každý druhý a čtvrtý čtvrtek v měsíci
<_hubert_> vojtech_t, Můžeme se klidně přesunout na #ubuntu-cz, ne?
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: info bude na fóru
<h00ked> hm... to si budu muset nahazet do kalendare rucne, to se mi nelibi
<Kedrigern> Jak je příkaz pro přesouvání mezi kanály? (omlouvám se z IRC jsem se nikdy nezžil)
<plastique> zdarte
<brumla> presun ne, ale pokud si dobre pamatuju (roky jsem irc nepouzil :) ), tak napis /join #jmeno_kanalu
<brumla> a pripojis se do daneho kanalu
<h00ked> Kedrigern: /join #ubuntu-cz
<Tadeas_Parik> tak zatím a kdo může, tak v sobotu je v Praze setkání u piva
<Tadeas_Parik> tak zatím
<WKate> Jdu si cist log :-)
<WKate> Docteno a muzu jit spat :D dobrou vam, jenz tady jeste jste
#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-04-16
<Chinese_soup> ¨/exit
#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-04-17
<BeryCZ> hi, kdy se tu má zase konat nějaký meeting? :)
<BeryCZ> aha, jsem blbej, je to v tématu pro místnost :) ok
